# coming to ths states!



## danvan (May 21, 2007)

hey everyone 

me and 3 of my friends are coming over to the states next year 

but recently i keep being told about ppl going over and getting knifes pulled on them and all this terrible stuff

is it a load of crap or is there some truth to it 
what are some nice citys 
what are the nasty ones

does anyone wanna hang out?
i like to think im a pretty nice person 
and my friends are nice too
and i will shoplift you presents 

i spose im ranting on 

but yeah if anyone wants to tell us some things about your country of the free lol then please do


----------



## Doobie_D (May 21, 2007)

I highly agree with Widerstand. Im in Florida right now and its a fuckin hell hole. If i didnt have family here id never set foot in this state. But the whole west coast in my opinion is a safer, more layed back, easy to get around place. I recomend it fer sure


----------



## danvan (May 21, 2007)

not sure where we are flying too

depends what i hear 

probly wherever there are people who can offer us a floor to sleep on

or the cheapest flight


----------



## Hoghead Bob (May 21, 2007)

Well if you end up in the North West give me a shout.


----------



## Snail (May 21, 2007)

Salt Lake may sound like a shitty city, and it is. But theres a realy nice anarchist community here, and they are always happy to house travelers for a while (as long as your helpfull around the place and things).


----------



## Hlessil (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to be traveling around too!
It's sort of my first time being anywhere besides the east coast (I know, sad story)...
I suggest you go west... don't come here (if you REALLY want to, I'll show you some cool places, but I don't suggest it)!!!
Plus, I'll be over there 

p.s.
I hear Oregon is pretty awesome


----------



## danvan (May 21, 2007)

awsome!

im gonna get a lil notebook soon and start takeing down cool peoples contact deatails!


----------



## tober (Jul 17, 2007)

how did you end up getting arrested in Canada?


----------



## blackmatter (Jul 17, 2007)

i live in detroit, you wouldnt happen to know jess akopian?


----------

